

Apple’s Small Problem: iOS 4 And iPhone 4 One-Up The iPad - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/21/ios-4-iphone-4-ipad/

======
JunkDNA
I think the iPad is in exactly the situation that the first generation iPhone
was in. When it came out, you _knew_ that Jobs would be on stage in a year
talking up the 3G version with full GPS. Some people could not wait and were
willing to subsidize future iPhone development for the rest of us. Apple
practically counts on that these days.

That said, how is this any different from other tech? Something better is
always on the horizon. In the early- to mid-90's, PC's were going through the
same thing. A 3 or 4 year old machine was totally worthless and completely
obsolete. Now, the average user can at least plan to limp along for that long
without too much pain. One advantage with the iPad is that, compared to
desktop computers in the '90's, upgrades are a few hundred dollars instead of
$1,500 - $2,000.

------
ydant
Seems to line up with the old adage about never buying first gen Apple
products. I'm sure a new and improved iPad will be released soon - likely
based around the new iPhone hardware. And, as usual, people will be hurt,
upset, betrayed, and incredibly quick to spend their money.

I'm honestly astounded that Apple isn't putting iOS4 on the iPad at the same
time. Of course the majority of people won't notice/care, but isn't this the
same sort of device fragmentation that they lambaste Android over?

That said, I doubt this difference will affect the iPad in any noticeable way.
The form factor is what sells the device (and what interests me).

~~~
raimondious
The reason I finally decided to buy an iPad was that Apple products hold their
value pretty well. When the next gen comes out, I think I'll be able to sell
this one for a reasonable amount. I'll take the few hundred dollar "loss" as
the price for buying early.

I don't think the iPad running iOS 3.X for the next few months is
fragmentation because nobody promised that you wouldn't need to support past
OS versions. Even when iOS 4 is available for the iPad, developers are still
going to need to test for iPads running iOS 3. Apple says that it's magical
for the _users_ not the developers ;)

